# Fair price? Used 2012 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 $950...



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Came across another listing on CL for what looks like a good bike. I'd appreciate any thoughts on price/condition/etc.. It has 700 miles, which seems like a lot to me, though I don't really have a good barometer. He sounds like he's open to negotiation, so help with driving a hard bargain would be very welcome.

One other thing, it looks like the bike has special pedals, but I don't have special shoes. Seems like this is a critical element to buying this bike. Am I right? Cannondale Synapse 5 "105" 54


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

grantciv said:


> Fair price?


It's a little high but not unfair. It's worth more in the $700-800 range.



> It has 700 miles, which seems like a lot to me


I wouldn't even blink an eye at 700mi. That's a month or two of riding. 



> One other thing, it looks like the bike has special pedals, but I don't have special shoes. Seems like this is a critical element to buying this bike. Am I right?


Pedals are easily replaceable. If you don't want clipless shoes, a set of basic pedals is only a few dollars.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

It's in the ballpark. I'd negotiate some and see if you can get $50-$100 off. But this one has legit upgrades. I like having aero bars, you may take them off though. One day you will want clipless pedals so even if you put flat ones on for now it is one less expense later. Ad does not mention the pedals so be sure they are included. Seller may plan on taking them off. I wouldn't sweat it either way though. 700 miles is nothing, that bike is still virtually new. Solid tire upgrade so if they really are new that is a plus. I'd get a feel for the seller. See if you can talk on the phone. Ad says price is negotiable so I'd offer $800 and hope to meet in the middle. If it fits and you feel comfortable seems solid.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

*Go for it!*

I'd say you've got a great deal going there, provided that it doesn't have any structural issues from a collision or abuse.

Just test ride it for about 5 miles or so. If it fits and feels good, then go for it!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I think it should be worth somewhere closer to $800. The aero bars are a legitimate upgrade, but I would first ask what their model is so you can look them up and find the real price on them. I'd do the same with the Continental GP4000 tires. I can tell you right now that a set of those is worth nowhere near $150; it's closer to $70. Plus, the fact of the matter is that he should have fresh tires on the bike just to keep it from losing any value. When you trade in a car, the dealership might deduct $600 from its optimum value for having worn tires; it doesn't mean you'd gain $600 by installing new ones.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know about the tires. After only 700 miles there would be no reason to replace them. And those are solid tires. Not worth nearly $150, but depending on wear $25-$50 is reasonable. I would verify if the bag, pedals, and computer are included. $800 is fair to all, I would pay up to $900 before thinking it was getting overpriced.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Even in excellent condition it's still a model year old bike with no warranty, so there goes about 25-30% of its value. That puts it at about $900, so the seller's being realistic.

I don't see either the aero bars or tires as upgrades worth added value. They're both electives on the sellers part. If new, the tires are a nice perk. FWIW, I don't know where some posters are buying theirs, but I've paid ~$55 per tire for Conti GP4000's on sale. 

All that aside, if the bike doesn't fit, it's not a good deal, so get it out on the roads and put it through its paces. I'd consider asking the seller to bring it to a reputable LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. It might cost you a few dollars, but (viewing this as an investment) IMO it's worth the expense.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks very much for the feedback, guys. As for the pedals, I meant that I won't be able to test drive it, which seems like a deal killer. Any ideas on how I might get around that? Probably have to take it into a shop, huh?

Really appreciate everyone taking their time on these posts. I'll contact the seller to express interest.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

grantciv said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback, guys. As for the pedals, I meant that I won't be able to test drive it, which seems like a deal killer. Any ideas on how I might get around that? Probably have to take it into a shop, huh?
> 
> Really appreciate everyone taking their time on these posts. I'll contact the seller to express interest.


Two things. First, you can ride with regular shoes on those pedals. It's not ideal but not bad. Second, ask the seller if he has any flat ones. I have 2-3 set lying around I have taken off bikes. Seller may put them on for you. If not, get a cheap pair of flat pedals at a local big-box or online. You can get some for probably $10 or maybe less. Take the, and a 15mm wrench and swap them out for the ride. Don't let pedals stand between you and a potential bike deal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gte105u said:


> Don't let pedals stand between you and a potential bike deal.


Exactly. If you're interested enough in the bike to test ride it, take the time to get it set up correctly. Again, consider asking the seller to bring the bike to your LBS. 

Remember, you're going to spend a lot of time on the bike you ultimately choose. You want to get this right.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

grantciv said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback, guys. As for the pedals, I meant that I won't be able to test drive it, which seems like a deal killer. Any ideas on how I might get around that? Probably have to take it into a shop, .



You should just walk into a local bike shop. Say "I want to ride an entry level road bike". And then test ride any and all models that you can swing a leg over. 

Most of the questions you are asking (in this thread and your previous thread) can be better answered by just riding a bike or 2. Give a few different bikes a ride back to back. then you can zero in on value and tires and pedals and wheels and all the rest of the fun stuff that bike geeks (like me) love to fuss over.


----------



## grantciv (Mar 24, 2013)

I got some additional information from the seller. Neither pedals nor computer are included. The bag is included.

The seller also doesn't object to taking it to a shop, which I take as a very good sign.

I've asked to take a look, but I wonder if any of the above affects price opinions. I presume this is still a reasonable value, but maybe I should be aiming for about $850 given the clipless pedals are not included.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

grantciv said:


> I got some additional information from the seller. Neither pedals nor computer are included. The bag is included.
> 
> The seller also doesn't object to taking it to a shop, which I take as a very good sign.
> 
> I've asked to take a look, but I wonder if any of the above affects price opinions. I presume this is still a reasonable value, but maybe I should be aiming for about $850 given the clipless pedals are not included.


Like the Conti's, the pedals and/ or computer would have been perks, but I don't see them detracting from the bikes value much, if at all. Remember, they too lose value, so are not worth retail any longer. As I mentioned earlier, I think the seller is realistic in his pricing. IME, a rarity on CL. 

As far as making an offer, I'd hold off till the bike was checked over, but there's nothing wrong with your starting in the $825-$850 range. He can always counter offer, then it'll be your turn, till you both hit middle ground. 

I suggest using platforms till you learn more about how you'll ride, where and what advantages/ disadvantages certain pedal systems have. I also suggest getting a wired computer with cadence. They can be found for ~$35.

Most importantly IMO, the seller is willing to bring the bike to a shop of your choice. This gives you the opportunity to have it checked over mechanically, for fit and even get a ballpark on its value. Assuming it's in good shape and fits you, this should give you some peace of mind that you're making a sound decision.


----------

